# what to look for in a super jolly



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi , so i got a bit carried away bidding on this super jolly over the weekend .

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Timer-Espresso-Coffee-Grinder-/301253717935?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=kbtLNShgNeKK6HFfR2aVGs%252FsZlA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I didnt win, but bid more than i really wanted to (£330) cider was involved he he ,,, but looking at the photo of the burrs from an engineering point of view they look like they they are badly worn , or do they look ok to you ? this was also a timer model , i assume this means it grinds for so many seconds to get the required weight of coffee . how would you get the right amount with a non timer model , weigh it every time ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

looks alright to me, I think you got a goodun there, burrs don't look to be a problem and It might not have been used in a commercial environment, because grounds catcher tray is either a replacement or never been used. The burrs look fine and it's condition makes me think it has not been used in a commercial environment. £330 is at the upper end of price, but it looks good, be interesting to see how old it is.

ooops, just saw you didn't win and I just read the description..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yup, pretty much the only way to get the right amount of coffee with a SJ is to weigh the beans in, but this faff is considered by many a fair tradeoff as its great value for money, and you won't find an on demand grinder of its caliber for the price.

£330 really is the top end of the scale, SJ's in perfect nick go for less on these forums.

As dave said, the burrs on that one look mint, but you can get a better deal on one in equally good condition.


----------



## Aza (Jun 23, 2014)

moss99 said:


> this was also a timer model , i assume this means it grinds for so many seconds to get the required weight of coffee


The timer is really just so it turns off before filling the doser, it is not accurate to weigh out the doses.

You would need the electronic version for that function.


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sorry , I bid £330 it sold for £371 + £19 postage !


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

moss99 said:


> Sorry , I bid £330 it sold for £371 + £19 postage !


Yeah...way to much.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with what's been said already £330 is the high end of what you would expect to pay for a Super Jolly.

They're pretty much bomb proof but the things to look out for is the bearings. Once they're gone it's pretty much game over.

The way to check is to run the grinder without any beans in. It should just make a humming sound, if not there's a definite issue with them.

Have you asked Coffee Chap on the forum, he's a great source for used grinders? If not a SJ then he'll steer you right for you budget.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> Yup, pretty much the only way to get the right amount of coffee with a SJ is to weigh the beans in, but this faff is considered by many a fair tradeoff as its great value for money, and you won't find an on demand grinder of its caliber for the price.
> 
> £330 really is the top end of the scale, SJ's in perfect nick go for less on these forums.
> 
> As dave said, the burrs on that one look mint, but you can get a better deal on one in equally good condition.


If you look around hard enough you can find yourself an RR55 OD for less than an SJ, but it may need a good clean out etc , which if you're prepared to dive in just takes time. I paid £175 off Gumtree for my RR55 last year.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can pick up royals for not far off that


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Out of interest, what burrs are those? As they are a different design to the ones in my SJ.

edit: scratch that, they are the same


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Someone's seriously overpaid there. My 2 SJs will be going on eBay!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I got embroiled in a couple that ended up going for 300 plus then paid less for a Royal from gumtree (which did need some TLC though). Sometimes you get a few people who just really want them.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Not to mention business owners buying who are thinking of the price compared to new. One like the one linked here which is pretty immaculate is good saving to a cafe who is comparing it to a brand new one.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Small world, Was bidding on the same one but £250 max is what they're worth judging by previous sales and auctions. Glad I'm not influenced by cider


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

I thought the price was a bit high , will ask coffee chap ,

I'm not in too much hurry though , this is what my kitchen currently looks like ,, :










Having an extension done ,


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

majnu said:


> Glad I'm not influenced by cider


Think they should sell keyboard breathalyser s


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Agree with what's been said already £330 is the high end of what you would expect to pay for a Super Jolly.
> 
> They're pretty much bomb proof but the things to look out for is the bearings. Once they're gone it's pretty much game over.
> 
> ...


Got to say that I changed the bearings on mine so it is not terminal. If you can change a wheel bearing on a car you can change these. Bearings are around £4 each, standard size. Don't buy from Mazzer as they were far more.

£330 is too much imho. You should be able to pick one up for below £200. Mazzer original burrs are around £30


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

monkey66 said:


> Got to say that I changed the bearings on mine so it is not terminal. If you can change a wheel bearing on a car you can change these. Bearings are around £4 each, standard size. Don't buy from Mazzer as they were far more.
> 
> £330 is too much imho. You should be able to pick one up for below £200. Mazzer original burrs are around £30


I have to say I've never changed the bearings on a SJ but have been told they're really tricky (not changed bearings on a car either though).









Any tips on fitting them as I've know a couple of forum members that have given up their Mazzers when the bearings have gone.

Also, where did you source the bearings from, £4 is a good price.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd be interested in this too, when beaten up SJs come up at low prices i'm always put off in case the bearings are knackered


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

It was a good few years ago but I just tapped them out with a wooden pole. Measured them and found they were a standard size if memory served I bought replacements from RS. I'll look back tomorrow and see if I have exact info.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

From what I have read on replacing the bearings it required removing the motor which is mechanically pressed into the frame of the Mazzer, people have suggested putting the whole thing in an oven so the frame expands allowing the motor to drop out. After that you have to remove the bearings, which apparently can be done with a hammer and some wood, but ideally with a 'bearing press'.

It looked complex enough to put me off ever buying a Mazzer with shot bearings.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> From what I have read on replacing the bearings it required removing the motor which is mechanically pressed into the frame of the Mazzer, people have suggested putting the whole thing in an oven so the frame expands allowing the motor to drop out. After that you have to remove the bearings, which apparently can be done with a hammer and some wood, but ideally with a 'bearing press'.
> 
> It looked complex enough to put me off ever buying a Mazzer with shot bearings.


That's what I thought too.

The thought of baking an SJ really scares me. I think it's the fear of ending up with an expensive cooked paper weight.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> That's what I thought too.
> 
> The thought of baking an SJ really scares me. I think it's the fear of ending up with an expensive cooked paper weight.


having pulled 2 mazzers apart now = http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?7426-Shock-horror-Photos-of-another-Naked-Royal!!

i can say that they are no more or less difficult than any other bearing job on any piece of equipment, but unless you know what your doing its very easy to cock it up. and some bearings come out easier then others. they can all be sods, and while using heat is fine to expand the casing it can also weaken the coating in the motor windings if it get to hot.

shot bearings or not the bigest thing i have found with second hand grinders (Mazzers mainly) the burr carrier design leaves a lot to be desired and on the royal the top carrier was cracked and very slightly twisted, plus the threads were cross threaded. so it was quite a few new bits and time before it would work as it should, i have heard of bent motor shafts and any of these will lead to the burrs touching unevenly, you really need to gauge the distance with something like plasticgauge = http://plastigauge.co.uk/ to see if they are touching evenly on flat burrs.

a second hand grinder could look OK it may grind as evenly as my granny's teeth


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> That's what I thought too.
> 
> The thought of baking an SJ really scares me. I think it's the fear of ending up with an expensive cooked paper weight.


Yea, its often the advice when repairing mobile phones as well (to melt glue), and I have similar fears...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Royal are easier to disassemble than SJs - the motor slides straight out


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Just noticed this thread. SJs should go for £200 - £250. Mine is currently on at £230 if anyone is interested.

JP


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

OK. Just looked back at my notes from 2006!

The top bearing was a bit of a bitch being a pressed bearing. I heated up the whole body in the oven at 100 degC. It is worth considering I had fully stripped the ginder by then. They needed to be tapped out and tapped in. A bearing puller would have helped.

I bought the bearings from RS. I don't have the part number but my notes say they were £3.50 each, and the same part from Mazzer was about £30 each. When you get the bearing out just measure it and search, that is what I did.

So is a shot bearing terminal to an SJ ...no but you need to be able to handle this level of basic mechanical engineering.

NB - My SJ has done 8 years of faultless service since the rebuild and has never missed a single beat.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

monkey66 said:


> OK. Just looked back at my notes from 2006!
> 
> The top bearing was a bit of a bitch being a pressed bearing. I heated up the whole body in the oven at 100 degC. It is worth considering I had fully stripped the ginder by then. They needed to be tapped out and tapped in. A bearing puller would have helped.
> 
> ...


Great job doing that and an excellent alternative with the RS bearings. Did you take any photo of it?

How long did you leave it in the oven for?

Does the motor just drop out once it gets to a particular temp? or do you have to handle the motor body once it's bean heated up?


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I'm excited to get mine. My girlfriend was less than happy...


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

In the oven for about 1hr at 100 degC, no harm to the motor.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

have you got it back in?


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> have you got it back in?


Of course, that was 8 years ago.

Rebuilt and been running perfectly ever since.


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

moss99 said:


> I thought the price was a bit high , will ask coffee chap ,
> 
> I'm not in too much hurry though , this is what my kitchen currently looks like ,, :
> 
> ...


Hi Again all ,, kitchen now looks like this : and after the most hectic 6 months of my life i thought i would get the gaggia classic i bought off ebay nearly 2 months ago , only to find it leaks !!! Dohhh , should have tried it before


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah thats a shame, take off the top and see if you can establish where the leak is coming from, it may just need a gasket replacing which you can do yourself if you are handy.

Your kitchen looks lovely by the way.


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thankyou , I have sort of found the leak , I've started a new thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=20975


----------

